# Suche hübschen Warlock Namen



## Sukie (28. Mai 2008)

Hallöchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss solche Namensthreads gibt es schon häufiger, doch suche ich keinen witzigen Namen sondern eher ausgefallene!!

Wollte mir eine menschliche Hexenmeisterin erstellen, eigentlich hätte ich da schon einen Namen , doch der ist zu lang : Nachtschattengewächs *find ich irgendwie geilo* o.O

Vielleicht fällt euch ja etwas in der Art ein, was zu einer warlock passt? *kopfkratz* können auch schöne namen darunter sein (fantasie namen).... 

LG Sukie


----------



## Milivoje (28. Mai 2008)

ImbaRoXXor... alles andere ist eines hexers nicht würdig.


----------



## Farstar (28. Mai 2008)

Grüße

Schaue dir mal unten die Seite an ... dort kannst du dir einen Namen generieren lassen und aus dem Namen was eigenes machen.
Phantasie ist Voraussetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.larisweb.de/tools/namen_gen_elfen.php

Drücke dort immer wieder auf "Start" damit generierst du neue Namen!

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Katzekraul (28. Mai 2008)

hübsch sollte ein Name für nen Hexer nicht sein.
Liebesfee oder sowas is dann doch ziemlich unpassend

Gramoaru oder vielleicht Irtukaz


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Mai 2008)

Würde dir soweit empfehlen, nach einem "Namensgenerator" zu googlen, da ich mir vorstellen kann, wie die Antworten auf diesen Thread in den nächsten Minuten aussehen werden.
Fantasienamen? Da streiten sich sowieso die Geschmäcker...

- Carlyn
- Morgana
- Selene
- Shamandra

Dem einen gefällt es, dem anderen nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snatas (28. Mai 2008)

Wir hatten auf Rexxar mal ne Gnom Hexerin die sich "Dotzie" nannte... Fand ich sehr schön.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (28. Mai 2008)

Wie wäre es mit "Asael":

Asael (auch Samael oder Sammael) ist ein Dämon aus dem jüdischen Talmud, der versucht, die Menschen zu schädigen; eine Abwandlung in der deutschen Sage ist Samiel (Sprechrolle in der Oper Der Freischütz). Sein Name bedeutet aramäisch „Gift Gottes“. Auch der Teufel wird manchmal Samael genannt.

Wobei das vom Style her am besten zu einem Untoten Warlock passen würde als zu einem Mensch...


----------



## Arnien (28. Mai 2008)

habe meine hexe "Wala" genannt - abgeleitet von walpurgis - kurz, bündig und süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (28. Mai 2008)

Bin ja für Mafred^^ Man Leute denkt euch selbst was AUS! Wie machst das mit deinen Kinder? (später) Fragst da auch im Forum nach?

Die Leute sind echt faul geworden...


----------



## snooze.G5 (28. Mai 2008)

passender name wäre

"Dotdotfeardrain"

oder 

Wilma 

aufjedenfall böse denn es gibt keine 
guten Hexer!


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (28. Mai 2008)

DotSepp.
Hugo.

Oder was noch dümmeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mein Hexer nicht schon Rovnex heißn würd.... würd ich sagen Rovnex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paranoidberg (28. Mai 2008)

bin auch für selber machen... Oo


----------



## Pitysplash (28. Mai 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Bin ja für Mafred^^ Man Leute denkt euch selbst was AUS! Wie machst das mit deinen Kinder? (später) Fragst da auch im Forum nach?
> 
> Die Leute sind echt faul geworden...



Du weist aber schon das Aegwynn wohl am wenigsten zu einem Dreanei Schamane passt?Soviel zum thema einfallsreichtum, nur abgeguckt


----------



## Milivoje (28. Mai 2008)

wider erwarten kommt jetzt von mir doch nochmal ne ernste antwort:

folgende dinge gilt es bei der namensgebung zu vermeiden:
1) dein wunschname ist weg? DAS IST EIN ZEICHEN! vermeide lustige abwandlungen mit hilfe von accents etc. ! Sieht scheisse aus, nervt.
2) versuche NICHT, lustig zu sein. das hat nämlich zwei dinge zur folge:
  a) nach spätestens 3 monaten geht dir dein ach sso lustiger kicher kicher name voll auf den sack. 
  b) blut- oder nachtelfen werden dich anflüstern:"ey voll geil dein name, atomrofl!"
3) wähle keine namen von charakteren aus fernsehserien oder filmen. damit dokumentierst du nur   unfassbare fantasielosigkeit. und je nach sendung wirds richtig albern.... es ist wirklich scheissegal, wie geil du grey's anatomy findest...
4) wähle NICHT den namen deines freundes/ehemannes, deiner freundin/ehefrau, lebensabschnittsgefährtin.... ihr werdet euch trennen und du  wirst das das unstillbare bedürfnis haben, dich permanent mit höllenfeuer selber hinzurichten
5) frage NIE andere menschen, wie du deinen char nenne sollst. ähnliche begründung wie zu 3).


----------



## snooze.G5 (28. Mai 2008)

hihi
du hast auf seine sig geschaut und dich getäuscht er spielt auf dem server Aeggwynn!


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (28. Mai 2008)

Meine Hexenmeisterin heisst Pamela. Sollte erst nur ein Jux sein, welch eine Überraschung das der Name noch Frei war. Es ist allerdings erstaunlich wie oft ich von "wackeren" Kriegern schräg angelabert werde.


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> ImbaRoXXor... alles andere ist eines hexers nicht würdig.



Suche Thread ohne getrolle...


----------



## Insonic (28. Mai 2008)

.... Tante Edith sagt....nix da


----------



## Cr3s (28. Mai 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> ImbaRoXXor... alles andere ist eines hexers nicht würdig.


du hast keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich würd mal bei google wow namegenerator eintippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (28. Mai 2008)

@ hexxer forum würdest du eventuell sogar gescheite antworten bekommen !


----------



## Milivoje (28. Mai 2008)

Cr3s schrieb:


> du hast keine ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hoffe, ich habe die ironie überlesen!


----------



## Woolv (28. Mai 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Malefiz?


----------



## b1ubb (28. Mai 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> ich hoffe, ich habe die ironie überlesen!



ich habs mir auch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (28. Mai 2008)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> hihi
> du hast auf seine sig geschaut und dich getäuscht er spielt auf dem server Aeggwynn!


 Ach verdammt sry bin noch nich richtig wach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Affendinerbobo (28. Mai 2008)

was immer gut kommt, ist: 
-Dotterich
-Dotundtot


----------



## b1ubb (28. Mai 2008)

Affendinerbobo schrieb:


> was immer gut kommt, ist:
> -Dotterich
> -Dotundtot



dann wäre ich eher für 

DOnouT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucutos (28. Mai 2008)

moin, 

Such doch mal in Goggle nach DSA (Das schwarze Auge Pen & Paper) nicht das Drakensang
da findest du massig namen die RP tauglich sind eventuell kannst du den ein oder anderen Namen etwas verändern

Klasse namen für Hexenmeister(innen) sind übrigens die der ach so vielen Dämonen aus Adventurien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mishkara zb (w)
Thargonitoth (m)
Satinav (m)   u.s.w.

gruß Luco


----------



## Aimee - Ysera (28. Mai 2008)

Ich find Anêvién (w) schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (28. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht sind diese Namen etwas für dich:
-Malae (lat. Schlecht/Böse)
-Satietas/Satieta


----------



## Chylli (28. Mai 2008)

also ich find Lexika immer ne prima Namensquelle...


...würde ich auch dir empfehlen die Familie der Nachtschattengewächse (so ja die Richtung deines Wunschnamens) trägt z.B. der klangvollen lateinischen Titel "Solanaceae"  und die größte Gattung innerhalb dieser Familie sind die Nachtschatten selber, "Solanum".....


Auf diesem weg bin ich z.B. zu einer Myristica Fragans gekommen, eine recht unangenehme Dame benannt nach der Muskatnuss die jeder in der Küche hat (naja giftig sind beide >.< )


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (28. Mai 2008)

versuchs mal mit ñyástârià 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne ehrlich jetzt.. bissl hirn anstrengen und selber denken.


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (28. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> @ hexxer forum würdest du eventuell sogar gescheite antworten bekommen !



Aber nur wenn du vernbleibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (28. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Suche Thread ohne getrolle...




Das könnte schwer werden,ist wie die suche nach dem heiligen Gral  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic:

Such dir auf jedenfall einen Namen,den man ohne Fingerverkrampfen tippen kann.

Also Pâ/\/-/\/&#8364; sollte es z.b. schonmal nicht sein.

Silmarwen ist z.b schonmal ein Vorschlag meinerseits oder Eldanar. Lass deiner Vorstellungskraft freien lauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melonix (28. Mai 2008)

Ich habe meinen hexer den namen......Engelsblut....Gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itto (28. Mai 2008)

also ich finde Namen wie : 
-Wyoming
-Kansas
-Minnesota 

nicht schlecht kannst auch Namen von anderen US Staaten nehmen
hab zum Beispiel eine Jägerin die Dakota heißt und eine Paladina namens Nebraska ^^


----------



## G@cko (28. Mai 2008)

Ein Hexer bei uns in der Gilde heißt "Cündie" finde ich ganz nett den Namen.
Würde ja auch zu einem Feuermage passen aber naja jedem das seine.

Ansonsten finde ich den Tipp mit dem Generator schon ganz gut.

Viel Glück dabei


----------



## Jawbreaker (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn dir "Nachtschattengewächs" gefällt, aber zu lang ist, nimm doch einfach "Zwiebel"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ernsthaft: Gute Namen sind schwer zu kriegen, aber wie ein Vorposter schon vorgeschlagen hatte bieten religiöse Mythen da oft einen wunderbaren Fundort. Also einfach mal die Bibel oder was über die Ägypter, Sumerer, Babylonier in die Hand nehmen oder www.paganforum.de n bisschen rum lesen.

Viel Glück dabei & lass uns deine Entscheindung wissen.


----------



## Männchen (28. Mai 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Bin ja für Mafred^^ Man Leute denkt euch selbst was AUS! Wie machst das mit deinen Kinder? (später) Fragst da auch im Forum nach?
> 
> Die Leute sind echt faul geworden...



Ich möchte, ehrlich gesagt, nicht wissen, wie manche WoW-Spieler später ihre Kinder nennen ... 

Eine Alternative bei Charnamen ist sicher auch den eigenen Vornamen darin einzubauen, also einfach einige Buchstaben drum herum zu bauen, wie z.B. Tanja -> Tarnjia. Hat halt einen individuellen und persönlichen Touch.


----------



## Affendinerbobo (28. Mai 2008)

Leider gibts noch keine groß und kleinschreibung bei den Wow chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> dann wäre ich eher für
> 
> DOnouT biggrin.gif


----------



## riggedi (28. Mai 2008)

Itto schrieb:


> also ich finde Namen wie :
> -Wyoming
> -Kansas
> -Minnesota
> ...


Yeah, ich bau mir einen Priester namens Kalifornien mit einer Paladinesin, die auf Arkansas hört. Oder nen Schurken, den ich Kentucky taufe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Spaß! Dakota find ich ganz cool. Aber für Hexer fänd ich speziell Raffnix ganz witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Borberat (28. Mai 2008)

Kaufe Kreativität für 2g! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Acrow (28. Mai 2008)

Da sich Nachtschattengewächs nicht ausgeht, nimm doch Solanum.


----------



## Takius (28. Mai 2008)

http://www.kaldorei.de/modules.php?op=modl...2848c5b5dab37e1

Schau dir das mal an^^


----------



## Ðarky :) (28. Mai 2008)

Eidotter^^


----------

